# Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen PC mit dem ich Arma 3 Spielen kann. 
Dazu muss ich sagen das mir nicht wichtig ist das mir die Augen raus fallen wenn ich die Grafik sehe, soll heißen dass ich nicht wert darauf lege auf High oder Ultra zu spielen. Mir reicht es aus wenn das Spiel flüssig läuft (ab und an ein ruckler ist zu verkraften da die Engine auch nicht das beste ist in dem Spiel). Es muss also nicht das beste vom besten sein. Ich würde sagen das Mittelfeld reicht mir.

Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich das große Problem.
Ich möchte nicht mehr als 400-500€ ausgeben.

Da ich ihn nur für 2-3 Spiele benötige und ihn sonst nur für´s Internet nutze brauch ich keinen High End PC (den es auch nicht für 500€ gibt).

Wäre super wenn ihr mir etwas helfen könntet da ich kaum Ahnung habe was die PC Hardware angeht. 
Am liebsten ist mir ein fertiger PC ... es wäre aber auch möglich ihn zusammen bauen zu lassen, da ich jemanden kenne der das machen könnte.

Hier mal ein PC ...taugt der was ?
Hyrican Gaming PC - PCK04412 - Intel Core i5-4440 - 4x3,1 GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Radeon HD 8450, Win8.1>>> gnstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+...aspire+tc+105+amd+a+serie+apu+a10+6700+147097


----------



## playaz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Das wäre mein vorschlag Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Windows 7 kannst für 30-40euro bei Ebay holen 

oder vielleicht sowas  http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-406882

Weis leider nicht was das Spiel für Anforderungen hat.Aber das sollte klappen denke ich


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hast du noch irgendetwas von einem anderen PC?, zb ein dvd laufwerk oder so?


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Nein ich habe keine Teile habe bisher nur einen Laptop gehabt.

was ist mit den zwei fertigen PC´s die ich mit rein gestellt habe ?


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Die sind schrott, lass dir lieber von deinem bekannten helfen und spendier ihm danach n sixpack bier


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



playaz schrieb:


> Das wäre mein vorschlag Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Windows 7 kannst für 30-40euro bei Ebay holen


 
Ansonsten sieht sein Vorschlag ganz gut aus.

Auch wenn es deinen Preisramen sprengt solltest du dir überlegen lieber 1x einwenig mehr zu zahlen, statt mehrfach für schrott.


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Zudem wäre eine SSD nicht schlecht da diese, wenn du deine Standart Programme darauf instalierst (+Bestriebssystem), wahre wunder bewirkt.
z.B.
Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

was haltet ihr davon ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74BKQdSjvWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HMangels91 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

also ich habe damals auch den fehler mit amd gemacht und kann nur zum 1150 sockel von intel raten. Es muss nicht gleich ein Xeon sein aber ein i3 sollte immer drin sein und der hat trotz dual core viel power


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



xNathanelx schrieb:


> Zudem wäre eine SSD nicht schlecht da diese, wenn du deine Standart Programme darauf instalierst (+Bestriebssystem), wahre wunder bewirkt.
> z.B.
> Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Bitte mehrfachposts vermeiden und den bearbeiten-button verwenden. 


illertal schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der AMD ist zu langsam. Grade bei einem Spiel wie Arma 3 sollte man schon zu einem Intel greifen. 
Von Fertig PC's solltest du ebenfalls die Finger lassen, da diese in so gut wie jedem Fall zu teuer sind, schlecht zusammengestellt sind und meist auch teils billige Hardware verbaut haben. 

Die Configs vom playaz sind soweit ziemlich gut, es würde aber sehr helfen wenn du die Fragen hier einmal ausfüllen könntest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

In Arma reicht bald ein DualCore, aber ein i5 ist immer besser. Wrnn es auf den letzten Cent ankommt der 4440. 
Amd ist in Arma ungeeignet ( 13fps auf Mittel /2500,1000 Meter) mit meinem System.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

ok aber ich möchte wie gesagt nicht über 550 kommen (muss doch irgendwie machbar sein )
Das Angebot von playaz ist soweit ganz gut aber leider ein wenig zu teuer...da komm ich auf 600+
Heißt also das ich irgend ein Bauteil etwas billiger brauch ! 

Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ? 


Ich habe ja schon einiges geschrieben:

Brauch nicht das beste vom besten 
Grafik muss mich nicht umhauen es reicht wenn sie sich im Mittelfeld befindet
Ich werde auch nicht Jahre lang zocken somit brauch ich keinen Pc der in 4-5 Jahren immer noch die neusten Games abspielen kann.
Das einzige was ich will ist das Spiel Arma 3 vernünftig spielen zu können ...mehr nicht ! 


Und noch ein paar Infos:

Ich werde den PC dann an meinen Fernseher... Samsung UE 55 D 6200 
Bildschirmgröße: 138 cm (55 Zoll)
Displayauflösung: Full HD 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Mit Playazs i5 + R9 270 Konfig kommst du dich genau auf 550€, wo ist das Problem?  
Wenn du noch 11€ sparen musst, ninm einen i5 4440 und dann passt das.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

sind aber verschiedene shops... heisst mehr versandkosten


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Zwei Shops gehen noch.
Mehr als zwei würde ich aber auch nicht machen.


----------



## playaz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ja dann spar noch nen 50er  oder schraub woanders zurück Cpu oder Grafikkarte hab schon die billigsten varianten reingetan


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Günstiger kann man es njcht machen, sonst lohnt die ganze Infrasruktur wie MB, RAM, Gehäuse und NT nicht, die man sowieso braucht. 548-11=537 . Mit 13€ Versand kann man auskommen...


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

ich hbae jetzt nochmal was zusammengestellt meint ihr das ist so in ordnung?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/caeef6220893d4318ddb645288ef7073c3e1510446609f945d7


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



illertal schrieb:


> ich hbae jetzt nochmal was zusammengestellt meint ihr das ist so in ordnung?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/caeef6220893d4318ddb645288ef7073c3e1510446609f945d7


 
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist der AMD nicht flott genug für Arma 3.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

Hau das Teil weg und verbrenn es  nimm das von playaz uns gut ist  wenn du unbedingt sparen muss nimm ne 265X oder 660.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Ram kollidiert wahrscheinlich mit dem Kühler, der Fx bringt dir in Arma 15 Durchschnitts-FPS, das Board ist hart an der Grenze und die Grafikkarte wird warm. Die SDD kannst du bei dem Budget abschreiben.
Edit: Das Netzteil  ist schlecht genug, du brauchst das Teil nichtmal anzünden, das passiert schon beim Kurzschluss eines Spawas auf dem Billigbrett, der vom NT nicht erkannt wird


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

Außerdem ist das Netzteil Schrott.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Netzteil Schrott.



Hast du auch erst geschrieben, dann nochmal gescrollt^^.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hau das Teil weg und verbrenn es  nimm das von playaz uns gut ist  wenn du unbedingt sparen muss nimm ne 265X oder 660.


 

was ist da die genaue bezeichnung?
Marke etc.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Die 265X lohnt eher weniger. Guck mal nach dem Preis der Asus r7 260X/2Gb.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> was ist da die genaue bezeichnung?
> Marke etc.



Es reicht wenn du bei Geizhals R265X eingibst aber ja man könnte auch die R260X nehmen


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

das ding ist das ich ungern in 3-4 shop´s kaufen möchte (versandkosten etc.)
und das ist bei dem von playaz so 

und ich brauch ja auch noch windows 7 / windows 8 was auch nochmal um die 70-80 kostet


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

35€ bei Ebay. Außerdem bestellst du in 2 Shops: Mindfactory und Hardwareversand.  Mindfactory zwischen 0 und 6 versandkostenfrei.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

Bestell bei Mindfactory die haben meistens die beste Preise + Mindnight shopping also in der Nacht keine Versandkosten + Gutschein


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

bei dem von playerz sind 4 verschieden shops drin ! 
es ist ja von geizhals...also die billigsten anbieter.


@SpeCnaz :Bestell bei Mindfactory die haben meistens die beste Preise + Mindnight shopping also in der Nacht keine Versandkosten + Gutschein 

Was genau hat das mit dem Gutschein und nachts bestellen auf sich ?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> bei dem von playerz sind 4 verschieden shops drin !
> es ist ja von geizhals...also die billigsten anbieter.



Dann geh auf Mindfactory, bestell die Sachen aus der Liste nach Mitternacht und gut, was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Windows 7 Professionell 64 Bit kostet 35€


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

Oh man ja sid 4 da das dis billigsten sind aber die Unterschiede sind meistens 5 Cent also geh einfach auf mindfactory.de und suche die Teile aus


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

OK danke


Noch eine Frage
Sind da alle kabel dabei und wie ist es mit den lüftern


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

Bei MoBo sind bei Gigabyte 3 Kabeln (HDD+Laufwerk) bei anderen glaub ich 2.

Welche Lüfter? Gehäuse oder Cpu?


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ist das pakte von playaz komplett fertig.
Kann ich also alles so bestellen wie aufgelstet und brauche keine zusätzlichen kabel,Lüfter...etc.









Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Sollte passen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ist das MoBo nicht Mini ATX ? Ich würde das SP7 450W nehmen da  1Rail mehr


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich würde das SP7 450W nehmen da  1Rail mehr


 
 Wäre mir neu. Das S7 450 Watt basiert aber auf der besseren Plattform als das L8 400 Watt, falls du das meintest


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu. Das S7 450 Watt basiert aber auf der besseren Plattform als das L8 400 Watt, falls du das meintest



Hat aber leider einen YateLoon Lüfter.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Der im S7 450 Watt stammt von Protechnic, nicht von Yate Loon


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also mein bekannter meint das ich ein 650 Watt Netzteil brauch, stimmt das? 
hier ist ja ein 400watt  vorgeschlagen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

650W braucht deine Kiste nichtmal mit 2 Grafikkarten xDDD
Ein 400W Netzteil reicht für einen i7 4770K und eine GTX TITAN / 290X / 780ti / 690
Mach dir da kein Kopf.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

OK 

Er meinte noch das ihm da irgendwie auch Lüfter abgehen, da das Gehäuse auch keine hat weil Optional dran steht


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Das Sharkoon hat 2Stück, reicht.

Edit : Das hier musst du noch mitbestellen, dann kannst du in Ruhe das richtige Bestellen http://geizhals.de/199182317


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Aber mit intigriert oder...da steht Optional


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Challenge: Suche das optional:
  Lüfter (vorne): 1x 140mm
• Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Lüfter (vorne): 1x 140mm • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (seite): 1x 140mm (optional) 

So steht es da
Dachte das Optional ist für alle ..wird aber nur die Seite gemeint sein

Sorry ich kenn mich da echt nicht aus und bin deshalb dankbar das ihr mich unterstützt


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Sorry, wenn das überheblich geklungen hat. Du denkst auf jeden Fall mit und hördt auf unsere Ratschläge . Wir konfigurieren dir hier schon was vernünftiges und machen eben auch keine halben Sachen wie ich vor 18 Monaten . Playaz Konfig ist perfekt, damit wirst du eine menge Spaß haben.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Nein, alles gut ich versteh euch ja.
Mir geht es halt nur darum das ich nicht über mein budged  von 550 (ohne Betriebssystem) kommen möchte. 
Daher auch die Fragen nach eventuelle alternativen ....ich hab wie gesagt keine ahnung was ich überhaupt benötige.
Ich weis nur was ich möchte und das ist das besagte Arma3 spielen zu können mit einer normalen Grafik (keine mega übertieben geile ultra Grafik) und bestmöglichst ruckelfrei.

Ich denke ihr konntet herausfinden was ich ungefähr benötige


----------



## gin0v4 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

mach dir kein kopf, der vorschlag ist das beste was du für das geld bekommen kannst, midnightshipping ist bei mindfactory einfach das du nach 0 uhr bis 6 uhr morgens keine versandkosten zahlen musst.
lass dir auch nichts bezüglich netzteil wattzahl reinreden, google einfach selbst mal "netzteil watt mythos", da wirste viele tests und artikel darüber finden, wie viel watt man eigentlich braucht. viel wichtiger ist ne hohe effizienz und eine konstante spannungsversorgung 
wenn du n china-billignetzteil kaufst brauchste vielleicht mehr watt weil die dann nur 50% effizienz haben und von den 600 angegebenen nur 300 ankommen ^^
win7/8 hat man doch normalerweise im freundeskreis oder *g* ansonsten nimm linux, ist eh besser


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Bei Midnightshopping muss man aber gut aufpassen, denn da ziehen oft zufällig die Preise an


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Bei Midnightshopping muss man aber gut aufpassen, denn da ziehen oft zufällig die Preise an



Ja, manchmal macht man einen kleinen Gewinn und manchmal hat man Pech gehabt.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Wieso schwankt das denn bzw wieso ist es über haupt nachts billiger?
Und warum überhaopt Versandkosten bei so einem Betrag heut zu Tage bekommt man schon ab 150euro Versandkosten frei


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Das musst du nen MF Mitarbeiter fragen


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das musst du nen MF Mitarbeiter fragen



Ich denke, dass nachts die Server nicht verstauben.


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Und ab wann ist das dann so gibt es ne Zeitspanne


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Nein, das ist zufällig


----------



## Gripschi (1. April 2014)

Meine Hardware war eine Woche lang 100€ teurer und dann 10€ günstiger.


----------



## gin0v4 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

ist bei MF einfach so, da lohnt es sich teilwese echt den warenkorb für ne woche zu beobachten und zu gucken wann alles insgesamt am günstigsten ist, teilweise werden die preise auch im laufe eines tages mehrfach geändert und an die konkurrenz angepasst.
nachts werden viele produkte oft teurer weil der shop eben will das du nach 0 wegen des kostenlosen versands bestellst und so am ende dann eben doch mehr zahlst. das problem hatte ich persönlich bislang allerdings noch nicht


----------



## illertal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ist das dann nicht Schwachsinn da zu bestellen wen das so schwank?


----------



## Gripschi (2. April 2014)

Nein. Denn du hast da die besten Preise. Man muss hält einfach aufpassen.


----------



## playaz (25. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

So Leute da der Te mich nochmal nett Gefragt hat ob wir was zusammenstellen können Budget 380Euro windows sollte drinne Sein

Da ich mich mit Dem Spiel leider 0Auskenne und nicht weiß was es für Anforderungen hat immer her mit vorschlägen.Er möchte wieso nur auf Mittel und Ruckelfrei spielen.Gruß


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hey Leute

Also ich muss leider nochmal anfragen. 
Mir ist mein Auto kaputt gegangen, darum musste ein neues her  jetzt fehlt mir natürlich das geld 


Also ich hab 350(+/-30) (ohne Betriebssysten!!!) ich weis das ist sehr wenig für nen PC
Aber ich möcht wie gesagt KEINEN PC der in 3 jahren immer noch "aktuell" ist. Ich möchte eben wie auch schon erwähnt nur das Spiel Arma3 zocken (so gut es geht )

Ich hab mich auch etwas darüber informiert. 
Es gibt welche die zocken mit nem 250euro PC das game. 
Natürlich kackt der etwas ab wenn mehrere Spieler/Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig auf einem Fleck sind. Aber sonst konnten die soweit ganz gut und flüssig spielen (es kommt ja auch sehr auf die Server an bei dem spiel)

Also ich hab an nen i3 4130 gedacht 
Dann die Radeon R7 260x 
und 8 GB RAM
1000gb Platte
Mainboard bin ich mir noch nicht sicher (wegen den anschlüssen)
ein 300W Netzteil von BeQuiet 
und dann eben noch ein Gehäuse.
(Die Konfig hab ich von HMangeles91)
was haltet ihr davon oder habt ihr noch vorschläge. 
Wär euch echt dankbar


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Also ein i3 sollte ARMA 3 locker schaffen da es nur 2 Kerne unterstützt .


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

@SpeCnaz  Erstmal Super geiles Video in deiner Signatur^^

Ja ich hab von mehreren gehört das ein i3 reichen sollte 
Aber mir geht es eigentlich um das Gesamtpaket. 
Da ich zwar jemanden habe der mir das zusammenbauen kann aber ich nicht wirklich viel ahnung davon habe was an Hardware rein muss. Darum hoffe ich das ihr noch den ein oder anderen vorschlag für mich habt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Also  erstmal danke ^^ habe schon mehrmals gehört drücke aber nicht auf das andere  oder stell lieber die Kopfhörer leiser 


Board B81/B85 einfach nach Ausstatung schauen.
CPU: i3 41330
GraKa: R260X Dual-X
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sports (oder hast du welches?)
L8 400W
Gehäuse Coolermaster N200/N3p0


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hier mal die Konfi von HMangeles91
Leider fehlt noch die Festplatten (und dann sprengt es leider  den Rahmen)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Man könnte auch Rosi Taktik nutzen und auf der iGP spielen. Hast du keine GraKa zu Hause rum liegen?


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Nein ich habe rein gar nichts(auserne externe USB Platte mit 250gb) da ich bisher "nur" einen Laptop hatte.

Was ist die Rosi Taktik und was ist iGP?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Man könnte auch Rosi Taktik nutzen und auf der iGP spielen. Hast du keine GraKa zu Hause rum liegen?



Das würde langfristig am meisten bringen. 

Edit: Du kaufst eine starke CPU und spielst auf der integrierten GPU. 
Anstatt der 260X würde ich eine 265 nehmen. http://geizhals.de/eu/sapphire-radeon-r7-265-dual-x-11232-00-20g-a1074222.html


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Uhh wird sogar mit der iGP schwer sein . 

Die Zusammenstellung von oben übernehmen (GraKa weglassen) und 1TB Festplatte nehmen dazu ein L8 400W für ne GraKa später.


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Mit Speckis Vorschlag wird aus meinem ein Schuh.


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Und dann hab ich keine GraKa ?
Bringt ja auch nichts


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Mit der iGP kannst du auch zocken aber halt low.


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich glaube das ist mir zu unsicher 
Gibt es keine andere möglichleit ?

CPU 
Und GraKa sind halt schon wichtig denke ich


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> Hier mal die Konfi von HMangeles91
> Leider fehlt noch die Festplatten (und dann sprengt es leider  den Rahmen)
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Du nimmst den PC mit einem L8 400W und einer 265.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Das wichtigste NT, dann MoBo usw. mit so nen kleinen Budget kriegt man eigentlich keine GraKa rein.

Festplatte nicht vergessen.


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Wenn ich die Konfi nehme fehlt die festplatte !
Und ist die 265 gut?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Ja also FHD ist drinne.


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Was ist FHD ^^
Kenn mich doch kaum aus..sorry 

Da komm ich aber auch über 380 mit der Konfi + 400w netzteil und der GraKa


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

FHD=Full HD= 1080p


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ah ok 

Trotzdem komm ich dann über mein Limit. 
Ist wirklich nichts anderes machbar ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Bleibt nur -> iGP
-> gebrauchte Hardware


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Gebraucht will ich eigentlich nichts (man weis ja nie was ist)
Und die intigrierte GraKa ist wohl auch nicht das gelbe vom ei oder?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Du kannst sie übergangsweise nutzen. Dann halt mit niedrigen Details, sobald es geht kaufst du dann eine externe Karte.


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hmm ok ich warte jetzt mal ab ob noch jemand was weis. 
Ansonsten muss ich es ja wohl so machen

Nochmal für alle 

gesucht wird ein 350(+/-30) (ohne Windows) PC mit dem man Arma3 so gut es geht Zocken kann . 

Am besten mit nem guten i3 und guter GraKa und eben dem restlichen wie Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte etc.


----------



## HMangels91 (26. April 2014)

Kauf dir nen i3 +b85 asrock board +8gb ram +Festplatte +gehaüse und 400w Netzteil. Ist am sinnigsten. 

Ich denke fm2 ist zu teuer oder die?


----------



## HMangels91 (26. April 2014)

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-371863
Das ganze ohne die Grafikkarte bestellen stammt von Schnitzel


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. April 2014)

Das L8 400 ist recht teuer, für 3€ mehr sollte man das technisch bessere S7 450 Watt nehmen


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



illertal schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle
> 
> gesucht wird ein 350(+/-30) (ohne Windows) PC mit dem man Arma3 so gut es geht Zocken kann .
> 
> Am besten mit nem guten i3 und guter GraKa und eben dem restlichen wie Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte etc.


Wird schwer... ARMA 3 hat doch sowieso schon hohe Anforderungen und Full HD hast du auch?

Dann spar lieber etwas und kauf dir was ordentliches.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also ARMA 3 braucht:
min
Intel Dual-Core 2,4Ghz/AMD Dual Core Athlon 2,5 Ghz
Nvidia GT 8800Gt/HD 3830/Intel HD Graphics 4000
2Gb RAM

max
i5-2300/Phenom II X4 940
Nvidia 560/AMD HD 7750
4Gb RAM


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Du glaubst nicht ehrlich an diese Angaben?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Steht auf meiner ARMA III Packung


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also das wundert mich jetzt auch.

Aber scheint wohl zu stimmen, bei Gamestar steht es auch: ARMA 3 (PC) - Test, Download, Systemanforderungen, Release Termin, Demo - GameStar.de


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Nur das man die Herstellerangaben in die Tonne treten kann.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Da hast dus


----------



## efdev (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

das macht die angaben aber nicht besser


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich denke mit nem i3 geht das auf jeden fall klar!
Mein kumpel hat nen i7 und 16gb arbeitsspeicher und ne GraKa für ca 350€ (also nen richtig guten PC) und er hatte auch teilweise nur 8Frames
Das liegt also auch sehr stark an den Servern!

Mir fehlt jetzt eigentlich nur noch ne GraKa !
zu der Konfi


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

iGP nutzen -> wenn Kohle da ist eine nachrüsten


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Das muss irgendwie anderst gehen !
Sorry aber wenn einer mit nem 250 pc soweit flüssig zocken kann..bis auf riesen schlachten und mehrere Fahrzeuge auf einem fleck ...dann geht das mit ca 380 auch denke ich mal.

Wenn ich die Konfi nehme 
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-420127 
Und per Usb meine 250er platte (1terrabite plate von meinem Bruder)anschließ dann müsste das doch erstmal reichen oder ?
Und reicht das Netzteil?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Was ist für dich flüssig? 20FPS?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Denkst du wir können zaubern? Aus 300€ kann man keine 500€ machen, ja er zockt ABER mkt billigsten Netzteil, MoBo und nen Case für 5€


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Sorry das sollte jetzt keineswegs Angreifend rüber kommen. 
Ich bin euch ja sehr dankbar das ihr mir Vorschläge nennt und mir so gut es geht bei der Beratung zur Seite steht.

Ich kenne mich wie gesagt kaum aus. 
Ich habe eben nur ein paar Youtube Videos gesehen und da zocken eben leute mit einem 250Euro PC und das ziemlich ohne Probleme ...außer wenn dann eben etliche Autos in ner Stad fahren etc. 


Flüssig ist für mich ...Ohne Ruckler  ohne rumlagen etc.


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Diese YT-Videos sind oft gefälscht.
Wenn du keine hohen Ansprüche hast, dann wirst du mit dem PC glücklich.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



illertal schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nur ein paar Youtube Videos gesehen und da zocken eben leute mit einem 250Euro PC und das ziemlich ohne Probleme ...außer wenn dann eben etliche Autos in ner Stad fahren etc.


 
Nur leider kannst du da gar nichts erkennen.
Vor allem kannst du nicht erkennen welche Bildqualität das Game hat, welche FPS Werte, Auflösung usw.
Es gibt zu viele Fakes darunter. 
Ich hab mal eins gesehen wo einer BF3 in Ultra Details und Full HD mit einer ATI 5770 gespielt hat bzw. hat er das angeben und darauf hingewiesen dass die FPS nie unter 60 gefallen sind.
War sehr lustig.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also kauf das jetzt mit dem i3 4130 und L8 400W später kannst ne R270 nachrüsten und glücklich sein


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also kauf das jetzt mit dem i3 4130 und L8 400W später kannst ne R270 nachrüsten und glücklich sein



Ich würde eher ein S7 450W nehmen, ist technisch besser.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Wenn er sparen muss ist das L8 auch  aber das Sp7 450W ist


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Das L8 mady by HEC würde ich gar nicht mehr kaufen.
Es gibt einfach besser Alternativen bzw. besser Netzteile kosten nur wenig mehr.


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Sind alle L8s von HEC?


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Sind alle L8s von HEC?


 
Nein.
Die L8 bis 400 Watt sind von FSP. Darüber sind sie von HEC.
Alle L8 mit KM sind von HEC.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich wußte gar nicht das der *H*erforder *E*ishockey *C*lub auch involviert ist.

Ne Topic: Aber die Systembuilder NTs haben doch eingeschränkte Garantiebedingungen für Endkunden wenn ich richtig informiert bin?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Zeig mir ein besseres Netzteil zum selben Preis, irgendwo müssen Kompromisse gemacht werden.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne Topic: Aber die Systembuilder NTs haben doch eingeschränkte Garantiebedingungen für Endkunden wenn ich richtig informiert bin?


 
Du hast eben Garantie direkt beim Hersteller und nicht über den Händler.


----------



## ich111 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast eben Garantie direkt beim Hersteller und nicht über den Händler.


 Anders rum. Garantieabwicklung immer über den Händler und nicht direkt über Listan


----------



## illertal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also wenn ich jetzt diese Konfi nehme und ne 500GB (Externe Festplatte) anschliese müsste das doch reichen oder muss die Fesplatte Intern sein?
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Und taugt die R7 260x was ?
Will jetzt nicht nochmal 2 Wochen rumschauen müssen.
Ich hoff ihr könnt mich etwas verstehen


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Leute?


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hast du gar keine interne Platte? Das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Noob-boost (27. April 2014)

Jo, ich denke, dass das gut aussieht. Die 260x sollte auch ein bisschen halten, wenn du nicht die höchsten Ansprüche hast 

Edit: Dass es ohne interne Platte nicht geht, hat Headcrash ja schon gesagt.


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ok und welches Betriebssystem soll ich nehmen?

Windows 7 32bit oder 64 bit?


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Natürlich 64Bit.


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ok weil ich gelesen habe das es vorkommen kann das bei der 64bit version nur 2-4GB angesprochen werden. 

Also doch 64 !?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Da hast Du verkehrt gelesen, 32 Bit kann nur max. 3,5 GB nutzen 

Die theoretische Arbeitsspeichergrenze bei 64 Bit sind 16 Exabyte (2^64,  eine 20-stellige Zahl) = fünf Millionen mal mehr als bei 32 Bit. 
In der Praxis limitiert Microsoft allerdings diese Grenze: Windows 7  Home Premium unterstützt maximal 16 GB, Windows 7 Professional und  Ultimate bis zu 192 GB. Das sollte aber trotzdem reichen.                         

Zitat aus : Wie viel RAM kann ein 64-bit OS theoretisch verwalten? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Noob-boost (27. April 2014)

Jo, hat Monsjo doch geschrieben


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Ja, aber Rosi erklärt es immer noch so schön.


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich dank euch !!!

Seit echt ne spitzen Truppe hier !!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Joa,


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Kann ich da die OEM mit Lizenkey kaufen im Ebay ?

Ist halt Dell gelabelt


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Natürlich, du musst halt darauf achten, dass es 64Bit sind.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Das Dell Branding hast innerhalb von 5 Minuten in allen Bereichen komplett entfernt. Für das entfernen der DelL Branding Bilder brauchst Du <1Minute.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Oder Du installierst diese Version und aktivierst die mit dem OEM Key : Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP

Dann musst Du gar nix entfernen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Da dauert das runterladen und vorbereiten je nach Downloadgeschwindigkeit 5-30 mal länger als das manuelle Branding entfernen.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Muß man das Branding überhaupt entfernen?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Muß man das Branding überhaupt entfernen?



'Muß' ist eher unzutreffend...'Will' man das trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Das steht doch soweit ich weiß nur in der Systemsteuerung. Oder steht das noch woanders?


----------



## RubySoho (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

@Rosi
Wieso gibst du ihm nicht deine schönen Links wo auf der IGP gezoggt wird?
Lieber jetzt ne besseren Prozi und wenn wieder Asche da is ne GK nachrüsten!
Was ich so gesehen habe frisst Arma 3 Cpu Leistung....


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Das haben wir ihm schon gesagt, aber er will halt nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Okidoki 

Logisch, langfristig ist es klar die bessere Lösung, ein paar Wochen/Monate auf der IGP zocken, und dann eine gute Graka nachrüsten :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5wA6hl-5ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BY2E58iN_Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7v5QcQdPvXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIkaAJaaVrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HMangels91 (27. April 2014)

Bitteschön 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2DcZtCtLf4

Edit: mist zu langsam


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ist das ein Video von einer GraKa eines Mainbords?


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Nein, von der Graka der CPU.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. April 2014)

Nein eines CPUs. Die Mainboards haben seit langen keine Grafik mehr.


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich bekomme jetzt doch 500 zusammen (ohne betriebssystem)
Ich weis es geht hier hin und her aber jetzt bekomm ich noch 150 von meinen Eltern so das ich 500 habe.
Werde wohl die Konfi von Playaz nehmen 

Oder habt ihr noch vorschläge ?
Am besten alles bei Mindefactory !


----------



## BertB (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

gibts aber schon noch (boards mit igp)
AMD Sockel AM3+ mit IGP: ATI Radeon HD 3000/ATI Radeon HD 4200/ATI Radeon HD 4250/GeForce 7025 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
z.B. für sockel am3+


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich habe jetzt die Konfig von Playaz nicht mehr im Kopp, aber der macht immer gute 

Also, langfristig hättest Du am meistens was vom Rechner, wenn Du dir jetzt eine richtig gute Basis mit nem i5 kaufst, ein paar Wochen/Monate über die IGP/Graka der CPU zockst, und dann eine Gaming-Graka nachrüstest (R9 270 ~ 140,- Taler PowerColor Radeon R9 270 TurboDuo OC, oder eine 270X ~ 165,- Taler Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X).

Dann hast Du einen richtig guten Gamer-PC ohne Kompromisse


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Also mehr als 500 pumpe ich da nicht rein, komme was wolle!
Ich zock nur das eine Game ...ich denk in 1,5 Jahren(wenn überhaupt) Zock ich dann das Game auch nicht mehr und dann brauch ich keinen PC der alles mögliche kann, ne bomben Grafik hat etc. 

Darum auch mein Anfangskriterieum das ich kein PC will der in 3 Jahren noch aktuell ist. Ich weis es ist gut gemeint aber die 500 sollten schon reichen !


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ziemlich exakt ~ 500,- Euro : 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
1 x Intel Core i5-4440
1 x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  4GB
1 x XFX Radeon R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4
1 x Zalman Z1
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W

Betriebssystem von Stick draufziehen, fertig


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2014)

Statt der XFX lieber ne 25€ günstigere R9 270: http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-270-dual-x-11220-00-20g-a1031561.html

Dann wären auch 8Gb RAM im Budget 

Und als Netzteil das S7 450 Watt, das ist technisch besser und hat nen hochwertigeren Lüfter


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich weiss, ich weiss 

Wollte halt soviel Power wie möglich reinpacken


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

1. Das Gehäuse ist bei Mindefactory nicht gelistet zumindes bei Geizhals. Würde das hier auch gehen oder ist das schlechter?
Sharkoon VS3-S Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/gruen

2. die R9 270 oder XFX

3. Welche 8 GB soll ich nehmen 

4. Brauch ich keine weitere Lüfter?

5. Und welches Netzteil s7 oder das von Rosi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2014)

1) Geht auch, ist allerdings nicht das beste
2) Die R9 270
3) 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
4) Ein 92mm Lüfter muss es fürs VS-3S sein
5) Das S7 450 Watt


----------



## illertal (27. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Gibt es ein Gehäuse wo ich keinen weitern lüfter brauch, das es auch bei Mindefactory gibt?

Und welche der R9 270 soll ich nehmen gibt ja mehrere..manche haben auch nen sonderpreis


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Gehäuse wo ich keinen weitern lüfter brauch, das es auch bei Mindefactory gibt?



Das Cooler Master N300 zum Beispiel



> Und welche der R9 270 soll ich nehmen gibt ja mehrere..manche haben auch nen sonderpreis



Sapphire Dual-X, Powercolor TurboDuo OC oder MSI Gaming


----------



## illertal (28. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Gibt es da große unterschiede und welche sind das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2014)

Bei den Grafikkarten? Zwischen den 3 Modellen gibts keine großen Unterschiede


----------



## illertal (28. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ok und nochmal kurz zu dem Videowas gepoastet wurde mit der IGP (interesse halber)
Das läuft ja ziemlich gut ..wie sieht es da aus wenn mehrere Spieler/Autos in der nähe sind und eventuell auch bekriegen?


und kurz zu dem gehäuse..es reichen also 2x 120 lüfter?
Dann hätte ich ein optisch schöneres


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> wie sieht es da aus wenn mehrere Spieler/Autos in der nähe sind und eventuell auch bekriegen?



Dann wirds zäh



> und kurz zu dem gehäuse..es reichen also 2x 120 lüfter?
> Dann hätte ich ein optisch schöneres



Jup, 2 120er reichen


----------



## illertal (28. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ok danke 

Zum Abschluss noch ne letzte Frage. 

Wie läuft das nochmal bei Mindefactory.
Wie bekomm ich mit das etwas billiger wird,steht da dann Sonderpreis und wie ist die Zeitspanne?
Damit mein ich kann es sein das z.b um 02:00 die Grafikkarte XY billiger ist und um 04:00 die andere oder bleibt das dann von Anfang des Nachtshopens bis Ende


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2014)

illertal schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich mit das etwas billiger wird,steht da dann Sonderpreis und wie ist die Zeitspanne?



Wenn was billiger wird, steht da Sonderpreis, ja. Allerdings steht auch Sonderpreis dran, wenn das Produkt teurer geworden ist  die Zeitspanne für den Sonderpreis ist immer verschieden


----------



## illertal (28. April 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Super!

Ich dank euch ALLEN, wirklich jedem einzelnen der mir geholfen hat (auch bis in die  Nacht)
Leider kann ich das wahrscheinlich nie gut machen. 
Ich werde auf jedenfall nochmal hier rein poasten sobald ich meinen PC fertig Zuhause habe.
Zumindest das bin ich euch schuldig !

Ich denke es dauert aber noch 2-3 Tage bis ich bestelle da ich ja kucken muss wie die Preise schwanken.
Die Zeit muss sein ^^


----------



## illertal (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Hey Leute 

Lange ist es her.
Ich musste Preise vergleichen und nochmal überlegen was ich genau rein bau. Jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall weiter !
Wie weite genau wollte ich euch eigentlich mit Bildern zeigen.
Aber da gibt es ein kleines Problem.
Kann ich hier nur Bilder von einer Uploade seite poasten oder kann ich auch Bild von meinem Handy/ Pc hochladen ..wenn ja wie geht das ? Ich klick auf das Symbol mit dem Bild ..dann kommt immer "fügen sie eine URL ein"


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Benutz dazu den Button "Anhänge verwalten".
Da kannst du dann fotos von deinem Rechner auf das Forum hochladen und im Post integrieren.


----------



## illertal (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ok also hier mein mit euch zusammengestellter PC 
(Ich liebe ihn jetzt schon)

Heute Mittag ca.12 Uhr kamen die Teile. 
Natürlich bin ich direkt zu meinem Bekannten um alles zusammen zu bauen. Fühlte sich alles fast wie Weihnachten an obwohl ich es selber bezahlt und "ausgesucht" habe. 
Der Zusammenbau war recht einfach und alles hat auf anhieb gepasst. Nach ca. 2 Std waren wir fertig. Das Teil sieht einfach mega geil aus (finde ich) und ist wirklich sehr leise. Wovon ich sehr überrascht war, war das Gehäuse. Es sieht meiner Meinung Top aus und hat sogar Blaue LED+ LED Lüfter in Blau. Mir war es eigentlich egal ob es LED's hat oder nich aber wenn sie schon dran sind ist das um so besser. Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das Laufwerk (sehr laut) aber damit kann ich leben. Werde es kaum benutzen da das meiste über USB laufen wird. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch testen ob die interne GK ausreicht oder ob ich doch noch die r9 270 kaufen werde. 

Hier mal alle Teile:

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...2205a3c503261c730ad78924618fa2162bab8032b9560


Dazu muss ich noch sagen den Prozessor habe ich nicht bei Mindfactory gekauft sondern über einen Bekannten ..hab ihn für 120 bekommen deswegen auch der 4440

Also nochmal VIELEN DANK an ALLE die sich hier echt Mühe gegeben und mir jede Frage beantwortet haben
Ich freu mich erstmal ne Runde


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Mai 2014)

Geiles Teil Gelle  das Gehäuse ist nicht das Wahre aber wie auch immer.


----------



## illertal (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

In der Preisklasse (unter 30) wohl ein "sehr gutes", hat sogar 2×120 Lüfter. Oder wieso meinst du nicht das wahre?
Es reicht mir zumindest und Platz hatte/hat auch alles !


----------



## RubySoho (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Schau das du das Kabel für die Stromversorgung der Cpu anders verlegt bekommst, sonst hält es dir irgendwann den Lüfter an!


----------



## illertal (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neuen Rechner für Arma 3 (Bitte um Beratung)*

Ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem:

Ich kann das Spiel Spielen ohne Probleme. 
Hab es auch schon angezockt.
War bisher auf mehreren Servern...alle gehen!
Bei einem Server bin aber ständig raus geworfen worden immer nach kurzer Spielzeit (ca 5 min). Ich hab dann mal Gegoogelt was das Problem sein kann. 
Die meisten schreiben das es am Grafikkarten Treiber liegt. 
Ich hab zwar den neusten aber genau das ist wohl das Problem. 
Angeblich brauch ich einen älteren Treiber 15.28.12.64  wie kann ich den installieren ?
Jedes mal kommt eine Meldung( ihr pc hat nicht die nötigen eigenschaften). Der Treiber is aber extra für i5 4440 mit windows 7 64 bit ???


Und einen D3D Error - DXGIERRORDEVICE_REMOVED  bekomme ich auch woran liegt das ?


----------

